# Lovely "Yelp" Assertion Errors



## Niatross (Nov 27, 2012)

Good ole "broken" Yelp...

You click the "Help" menu and select "Contents" within any GNOME application (Ex: GNOME Editor or Nautilus) and you receive these lovely assertion errors within your console:


```
(yelp:1791): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_tool_button_new: assertion `icon_widget == NULL || GTK_IS_MISC (icon_widget)' failed

(yelp:1791): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(yelp:1791): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(yelp:1791): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_toolbar_insert: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOL_ITEM (item)' failed

(yelp:1791): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_tool_button_new: assertion `icon_widget == NULL || GTK_IS_MISC (icon_widget)' failed

(yelp:1791): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(yelp:1791): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(yelp:1791): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_toolbar_insert: assertion `GTK_IS_TOOL_ITEM (item)' failed
```

Ain't that great? I love seeing assertion errors like these.

You can also type "yelp" in your favorite terminal emulation software or at the console and receive these same wonderful errors...

Ain't that lovely...

I love broken software.

I feel like that Southwest commercial...

"Wanna get away"???

BTW: I am using Fluxbox as my Window Manager (with a few of these crappy GNOME applications). I am not using a GNOME Desktop Environment.


----------

